
Launching First Ever DIY Video Personalization Platfrom - sanjanarm
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/personalized-video-by-hippo-video
======
sanjanarm
Hippo Video is the first cloud-based DIY video personalization platform to
send personalized video campaigns, manage sales workflows and track them to
close sales effectively.

